# International Schools, Chengdu, China



## paulmarvin (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi there, I am doing some research on International Schools and Kindys in Chengdu, would anyone know how much qualified Foreign Teachers get paid at any of the following schools?
Eton House, QSI, Soong Qing Lin, Golden Apple, Leman, Meishi, CIS, Montessorri, Steiner etc...
I am looking for things like: Salaries, housing allowances, length of contracts, any bonuses or phone/travel allowances, paid vacation time etc..
Any help would be much appreciated.
Thank you~~


----------

